# PP chatters?



## keemjay

just thought i'd say hi to my homeless buddies..thought we could chat (albeit more informally) here, if its allowed  
happy to report alls well at this end..getting manic with the extension, moving out on monday (to my mums) for poss 6 weeks   but at least its moving on..i think the kids are a bit unsettled by it tbh, to be expected i guess, I'm kinda feeling the same!going to have to handle the coming weeks carefully. got my head full of bathroom designs at the mo!
been enjoying the sunshine lately and been out and about a lot..blackberrying and cycling, walks and picnics..lots of summer fun  
hope everyones ok..pm me if not!!

kj


----------



## Boggy

Yes feel free to chat in here, as mentioned before we would encourage you to use this area.  

My 2 are doing fine.  Can't wait till the summer holidays are over - only 5 more days. I'd love to be one of those mums who love the holidays - but as I have them all year round anyway then I really miss the very little time they are at nursery.  Maybe next year once I've had a year of mornings to myself!

Happy Chatting  

Bx


----------



## superal

Sorry boggy but your last message made me laugh...as I am one of those Mums who love the school holidays BUT only because its a break from work..one of the joys of working at a preschool you get the school holidays off!!  

Well if I am honest I have had my ups and downs with our DS...some of you dear ladies know what I have been through BUT i don't make it public knowledge as he is 18 and a typical 18 year old lad at that I just wish some times he would not put us through what he has been putting us through  

DD on the other hand will turn 11 in the next month..........11...........where the heck has the time gone to??

Still love being a Mum even with the heartache of a young adult being in our home and the hurt he has brought........BUT I take one day at a time and I remember the good times more than the bad times!

Hope your all well.

Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster

Hello All
Yes I feel slightly naughty posting here instead but here does with an informal post   

Good to hear all is well with you kj, we're pretty much the same here with being outside loads and loads, the days that we are at home ds seems to enjoy as he gets a chance to play with his toys.  Weather permitting we're picnicing everyday practically!  What do you do with your blackberries other than crumble (we're bored of crumble now!) We have them frozen loosely in the freezer and i'm picking on them (gorgeous, like a guilt-free sweetie!) I keep meaning to make some lollies up for ds....

Boggy - I'm so unsure about the holidays ending, one minute they can't end soon enough and the next I feel so sad at ds starting school    We have done so much this holiday and ds seems to have relished in his freedom, we were at a park with friends the other day (all enclosed) and we just let them run off and have fun, they can go on everything themselves so really don't need us hovering over them the whole time.... ds loved the freedom and it was great to see how much his confidence has grown - whilst waiting for the zip slide he said to the other children 'I was here first ok' - he would have said nothing before!  

Andrea - Great to hear from you, I cannot believe your 'kids' are 18 and 11!!!  I hate to think what I put my parents through in my teenage years too....... I hope he comes to realise soon   

Other news I will have to wait until PP board. 

Wynnster xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi everyone   
I've only just found this thread whilst 'roaming the streets' around the general area   
Not much time atm but just wanted to 'bookmark' and say hi   
Have a good weekend all.
Luv Anj x


----------



## Tarango

Hiya fellow homies   


Just thought i too would drop by and say a hi there and hello whilst meandering aimlessy around the boards ...   


Hi KJ, Wynn, Anj and Super and Boggy! And everyone else who comes along to join the gang. 
We'll be accused of being a huddle soon and moved on from the street corner...


All is good in Tarangoland, Spike is rapidly becoming a terrible 2!!! He is really finding his feet now and although it can be frustrating when he 'starts' he is still lovely and adorable!!


have a good weekend 
love 




T
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

All well here, things progressing with #2 and I for one can't wait til the holidays are over as it will mean we at a lot closer to meeting her 

Good to hear you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.
Andrea ((((HUGS)))) 

OT x


----------



## keemjay

aw OT dont wish away those last few weeks with just DS..you'll never get it back..just cherish just having him alone  
understand you are fit to burst tho  
holidays are just the same as termtime here, except i have babybro home for 2 mornings..so havent noticed the difference..except everywhere is so darn busy  

i think i am about to pop with the stress of all this packing up..feel like we are moving house..its just the kitchen  and 1 bedroom (which i havent even started on) but its already affecting the entire house   the kids are being really badly behaved..i am trying to keep them in the loop constantly, repeating whats happening, telling them each babystep of it all etc but they just seem a bit off the wall..more than usual   a friend is having them for the day tomoz so we can break the back of it..that will help a lot
great day for dh to go off to footie for the day   

kj x


----------



## Dame Edna

Hello Post Placement  

Good to see you all again at this temporary 'drop in ' centre for the homeless  

All good here, saw friends today at a local park and DS enjoyed playing chase with friend's little girls  . It is great to see him so relaxed and interacting more with other children now.  

He has really progressed in the last few weeks and even made a few 'marks' on paper with a little crayon today  . We tried him with a crayon a few weeks ago and he just chewed them so this is a good step forward  

We are having our first night away from home in a hotel by the coast soon  . I do hope DS will be ok, he's been with us for close to a year but it still seems a really big step  .  We are planning to go on an open top bus ride with him as he loves busses but has never been on one ...... yet  

Looking forward to hearing your news when we are back in Post placement WYNN  

Must go, love to all.... 
DE XX


----------



## Anjelissa

Evening all,

DE....I laughed when you said it was like a 'drop in' centre, as I was thinking soup-kitchen   
Nemo did the same thing with crayons btw the first couple of times even though he's not prone to putting non-food items in his mouth, I think it's just because they are so brightly coloured. He'd still rather tip them all out and throw them around, but he occasionally scribbles with them (or more like attacks the paper in a kind of frenzy   ), but I'm sure they'll both be budding little Van Gogh's in no time! x

KJ....Big thanks for starting up the soup kitchen   Can I request scotch broth or maybe cream of mushroom tomorrow please?
Sorry to hear of all the upheaval with your extension. I've only had bathrooms and kitchens re-done and I remember how that affected the whole house and that's only a fraction of the disruption an extention build would bring (plus we didn't have Nemo then either!) I hope it's all completed soon, then I'm sure it will be well worth it. x

We went to Wellington Country Park this afternoon and had a great time, they have a lovely children's farm which Nemo enjoyed on the whole, although he was a little scared of the cows (baby calves actually, but very loud moo'ers, if there is such a word), and obviously still big to a 2 year old! He kept saying Mummy-up-up, bless him, so we carried him around the areas with larger animals which he was much happier about, plus he was then face to face with them. 

Hi everyone else   
I hoped to get a few more personals done but have to dash as I can see DE nicking the last bread roll, and Wynn has taken a double helping of croutons!!  (it's a posh soup kitchen this   )

Have a good Sunday all,
Love Anj x


----------



## popsi

hiya homies !! 

lovely to see you all together in our little "holiday home" ! hope its a short stay x

all good here... we are getting a little madame attitude going on at the moment !!... 2 and half going on 18 LOL ! .. waiting for our course now for number  2  ... time going to fast tho will soon be christmas     
as for crayons.... we have the plastic crayola crayons with twisty ends !! they are FAB !!!! 

lots of love will post more when i have has less wine lol.... well it is Saturday xx


----------



## Daizy

Hi guys,
Hope you won’t mind me joining in. Our little girl has been home for almost 2 weeks, it feels like a lot longer (I mean that in a good way!) and I’m only just starting to catch my breath and come back down to earth.
Our wee one is 16 months, and she is amazing. I have been revelling in the little things, like getting her feet measured. This has resulted in many shoes being bought, in fact I can’t go into a shop without buying her stuff – currently I’m afraid to check my bank balance. Hopefully this recklessness is normal in the early days, and I will shortly regain my senses lol.
D x


----------



## keemjay

lol at the soup kitchen   funny, was actually going to make mushroom soup today..trying to use up fridge contents and leave something tasty in the freezer for dh as he is remaining in the house some of the time..but never got round to it..

popsi..there'll be no talk of the 'C' word till 1st dec missus   its the rules at these 'ere soup kitchens   although i have to say its on my mind at the mo as people say (re extension) 'focus on the outcome'..so i am practising visualisation of my pretty **** tree nestled in the corner of the kitchen/diner..sparking its little lights and feeliong all cosy. it helps when i am wading through boxes of stuff and knocking myself out on scaffolding poles..ooh i did whack it good and proper the other day  
right its far too late, must get to bed
kj x

ooh daizy just saw your post..many congrats on having your LO home   i myself found it hugely enjoyable shopping at last for my LO..esp shoes as i'd always had a thing for toddler shoes..still do   DD now always asks if she can have her feet measured..its like a habit we've developed everytime we go into town as i always had to just 'check' she didnt need new ones  
enjoy it while the bank card lets you   plenty of sales around too


----------



## wynnster

Hi all,

Extremely disappointed in the closure of our home and can't help but feel let down and abandoned by ff.

Remember the group on **??

xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hi everyone 


very sad news about the closure of the PP board - it will be sadly missed   


so ladies, what are we going to do now
answers on the back of a postcode .....


xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just wanted to say....
Hi Daizy and welcome   
Congratulations on the arrival of your little girl  
It's such an exciting time isn't it! 
You probably already know but make sure you get one of those little photos and starter packs as a keepsake from Clarks when you get her feet measured. They normally do it for the first measurement (free of charge) and questioned me a bit when I asked to have it done for my lo as he would have normally had his first measurement by the time we took him. I had to then politely mention that we had adopted him (not something I normally divulge freely I might add) but of course it was a different story then. You get a lovely height chart and a few other bits and pieces included with the photo card.

I'm afraid you've joined us at a bit of a turbulent (for want of a better word) time as we are in the process of moving boards etc (hence why it's a bit quiet on the chat thread), but hopefully there'll be more people along soon to chat.

Luv Anj x


----------



## curvycat

Hi ladies! I have never really joined in with the chat thread as I am easily lost/confused and distracted!!! I will try to be better though as I am one of those who have needed lots of PP support... 

Well we have finally recieved our adoption order and now waiting and waiting and waiting "get my drift" for the celebration hearing date to come through and organising Kittens christening 

Feels so amazing to finally have her legally and to be able to change her name for all the doctor and cosultant meetings.....I know you will all know how it feels to have your childs "OLD" name called in a waiting room 

Have finally had a potty training breakthough after about 3months of trying "I will not start so early next time I can tell you" and life is pretty good. 

Daisy 2 weeks in WOW time goes so quick let your self chill about things and dont worry about the house work ;0) 

Popsi did I miss something number 2?? You decided to grow your family after all then xx


----------



## wynnster

Daizy - Please don't take this personally hunny in the lack of replies    But congratulations, if you do need any help with anything I'm sure there will be someone who can help.  Unfortunately though alot of adopters are leaving the site.

Congratulations to CC too    A magical moment for us, but i'm not able to share it with you here.


----------



## CAREbear1

Daizy- perfectly normal, enjoy every minute. BUT don't expect it to get to a more normal level of buying. Hasn't happened in my case, but the excuse is making up for lost time (took me 10 years to get to the point of having little one, so certainly made up for lost time!)


----------



## cindyp

So this is where everybody is hiding.  I know I rarely get on here these days as life has tended to get in the way a bit too much but as somebody who was here when the adoption board first started I like to pop in and see how people are doing.  Why are people leaving now, could somebody fill me in?  

Daisy, don't check you bank balance   , I've been to Clarks today for the normal holiday school shoe shop and it was it's normal expensive experience   . 

Keemjay you have my sympathies, we also had an extension done a few years ago.  Luckily for us it was when we had only one child so it must be a nightmare with two especially at their ages.  Just keep thinking it will be great when it is finished, can also recommend vast quantities of red wine and chocolate to get you through.

Andrea, don't take this the wrong way because I know you are younger than me, but you are really the veteran of these boards as you have been an adoptive parent longer than any of us (14 years if I remember right?).  It is hard to believe that your two are 18 and 11.  All I can offer is    with regard to your experiences with DS.  We have our own issues now with DS and I must admit part of me is dreading the teenage years.  As you say it is still great to be a Mum and we have to concentrate on the good times.


----------



## saphy75

Hello everyone, 

hope you are all doing well
it's so long since i posted on here    i have been keeping busy, have been approved for no.2 and now it looks like we have a match !! no details i'm afraid though as it's a bit too public    hopefully we will have little one home for xmas   

looking forward to catching up with you all again 

pam xx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles

Hi everyone I hope I can join you on this new all be it temporary board. I never posted on the old private post placement board as I didn't have my little pickle then but it would be nice to have somewhere to chat to other mums (and dads)

Its a rainy day here so we made chocolate rice krispie cakes. Yummy!! Pickle ate lots of the mixture before we got time to get it into the paper cases but never mind its all fun isn't it.  

Its nice to read everyones experiences with their familys and I hope to post on this board again.

Now I'm off to put my feet up while Pickle has his afternoon nap.


----------



## Damelottie

Mrs Dibbles - do you need access to the new pp board?

Love
Lottie x


----------



## Mrs Dibbles

yes please that would be great.


----------



## Damelottie

I'll post a request for you to the admin   

Lottie x


----------



## superal

Cindy your little "bit" about me had me in stitches.....YES I am I think one of the only ones to post on here every now and again who has adopted for the length of time that we have........14 years you are correct!!

I certainly feel old at times!!!

If I can be of help or assistance to anyone please don't hesitate to PM me and I will try to get back to you as soon as I can BUT its all changed since we adopted!!!!!!! LOL

Good luck to every one with their journey's1

Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75

please can be added to the new pp board having a bit of a rough time at the mo and would love somewhere to talk about it 

thanks, pam xx


----------



## cindyp

Pam, sorry to hear you are having a rough time   

Don't know if I can  help but will lend a sympathetic ear if nothing else.

Take care
Cindy


----------



## Damelottie

Saphy75  

Please send a PM to Mel for access (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=2).

xxxx


----------

